# Hi there everyone! If someone could please point me in the right direction and send



## betchells (Dec 5, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nikon22shooter (Dec 5, 2013)

send what?


----------



## betchells (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm sorry it looks like I messed up on my post :-/ brand spankin' new on here lol

It was SUPPOSE to say...

If someone could please point me in the right direction and send some friendly advice my way, it would be so appreciated! I'm excited to announce (after tons of research, visiting clubs, trying to become an active member of the AZ Schutzhund Club, and happily owning two beauties for the past 4 years...GSDs of course ;-) ) I'm ready to start my long term goal in breeding German Shepherds! However, I do want everything top notch, as I know things can easily be driven in the wrong direction! NO BACK YARD BREEDING IN MY BOOK! I am looking to get a son out of Bomber Von Wolfsheim or Drago and a daughter out of Woody Von Durfee. Again, anything would be very appreciated, so please fire away!  My brain is a sponge on this topic, so any other knowledge I could soak up would be amazing! Thank you all!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Good luck with this thread. You are indeed a brave soul.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Find a breeder to mentor you. Keep on going to the club and training. If you are on fb there are a couple good breeder pages, I'd go there and make some contacts as well. 
This board is not really a breeder board, mostly a pet place so I'm not sure how much help you'll get asking here.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

There are quite a few breeders on this site, Jane. 

If your goal is to become a breeder than I would be looking for the best female you can possibly afford. A breeding program is built on the foundation of good females and not on males. Later on you might think about getting a male, but right now I would start with a female.

I started with puppies, but many others start with young dogs or older bred females that could give you one or two more litters. The most risky, IMO, are the first and last options (I know of too many people who have imported females that either won't conceive, can't carry a pregnancy or kill their puppies), though as I said, I started with puppies and took that chance. The young dog option is probably less risky since you can at least have prelims done and test the female. There is always the possibility that the female won't be breedable, though, when mature. There is also the reality that really good bitches are rarely for sale though if you have patience you can find them.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lhczth said:


> If your goal is to become a breeder than I would be looking for the best female you can possibly afford. A breeding program is built on the foundation of good females and not on males. Later on you might think about getting a male, but right now I would start with a female.
> 
> There is also the reality that really good bitches are rarely for sale though if you have patience you can find them.


:thumbup:


----------



## betchells (Dec 5, 2013)

lhczth said:


> There are quite a few breeders on this site, Jane.
> 
> If your goal is to become a breeder than I would be looking for the best female you can possibly afford. A breeding program is built on the foundation of good females and not on males. Later on you might think about getting a male, but right now I would start with a female.
> 
> I started with puppies, but many others start with young dogs or older bred females that could give you one or two more litters. The most risky, IMO, are the first and last options (I know of too many people who have imported females that either won't conceive, can't carry a pregnancy or kill their puppies), though as I said, I started with puppies and took that chance. The young dog option is probably less risky since you can at least have prelims done and test the female. There is always the possibility that the female won't be breedable, though, when mature. There is also the reality that really good bitches are rarely for sale though if you have patience you can find them.


Thank you so much on your advice! This has really helped. I would probably start with a puppy or young dog. I agree, seems a bit risky to have one imported, however, I am still looking, so I'll keep options open. Would prefer to purchase one in the U.S. though. Anyone you recommend to contact about their pups?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

What dogs have you been around that represent what you wish to breed? What lines / kennels are they from? 

David Winners


----------



## betchells (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a New Foundland and two 4 year old German Shepherds out of VA-Woody Vom Fiemereck, SchH 3, KKl 1 from Durfee German Shepherds of Arizona. They are all 3 my babies and the best dogs. I plan on breeding the GSD and have the past 4 years experience in training and protection for my family (they know how to turn it right on and right off in a snap of the finger). However, I do not plan in breeding my Shepherds I have now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

betchells said:


> I have a New Foundland and two 4 year old German Shepherds out of VA-Woody Vom Fiemereck, SchH 3, KKl 1 from Durfee German Shepherds of Arizona. They are all 3 my babies and the best dogs. I plan on breeding the GSD and have the past 4 years experience in training and protection for my family (they know how to turn it right on and right off in a snap of the finger). However, I do not plan in breeding my Shepherds I have now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You really didn't answer the question at all.

David Winners


----------

